# Paramount Tools



## hopkintonbike (Feb 16, 2020)

I picked up a sweet 74 P-15 this year and the tool kit is exactly like this recent ebay listing, the only part the kit was missing was the campy crank puller, can anyone share the part no. for the puller so that if I see one for sale I know I am buying the right one? Thanks, Todd









						Schwinn Paramount tool kit Campagnolo Cinelli  | eBay
					

Schwinn Paramount tool kit. They included the plastic pouch, 6 assorted Campagnolo tools, 1 Cinelli allen wrench, and an owner's manual. The owner's manuals usually changed from year to year. The only thing missing from this kit is an owner's manual.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## juvela (Feb 16, 2020)

-----

Some Campagnolo tools are designated by letters and others by numbers.

The crank removal instrument is Nr. 770.





-----


----------



## hopkintonbike (Feb 16, 2020)

10-4, thanks!


----------



## juvela (Feb 16, 2020)

-----


Roger-Wilco


-----


----------

